# printer ICC profile for DeskJet 5550



## ratsrcute (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello,

I'm trying to understand color management and ICC profiles. The whole subject seems to be complex and not well explained anywhere. I'm not asking you to explain everything now! But for now, I want to try to create an ICC profile for my HP DeskJet 5550.  There's this guy on ebay who claims to have the hardware to analyze a print:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=200199506325&Category=30022

I actually purchased this offer. The guy sent me a jpg to print. I have a few questions.

- In the Print Preview dialog of Photoshop 7, I can choose color management options. I noticed that the "Source Space" was "Document: RGB untagged". That seems wrong to me. How can I calibrate my printer if the test document is not assigned a color space?  The confusing thing is that another place showed the document as tagged "Adobe RGB". So I forcibly converted it to Adobe RGB. There was no change in colors on the screen. Then I went back to Print Preview and it now said "Source Space" was "Document: Adobe RGB". Does this sound right?

- Then I wanted to turn off printer color management. The HP driver dialog doesn't really have an option called "turn off color management" but I was able to set various sliders to their neutral points. Does this sound right?

- Has anyone here profiled a Deskjet 5550?

Thanks,
Mike


----------

